# HVAC Help



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

I am down visiting my inlaws and they have a house with 2 HVAC systems. On one side the heat works fine....no need for that this time of year...and theAC is shot. The system is a TRAIN and was installed in about 2000. It is on the side of the house that they do not use much, so it is not a priority.They have had someonecome out andthey are trying to sell them a whole new system $4500-$6500. I think they are getting hosed. The sq footage is about 650-700 that the unit services. I think the compressor is shot.They live on afixed budget and $5000.00 is a lot for themto pay out. If any one has some ideas or suggestionsof a good person to look at it, please let me know. They are good people and he ishe is a WWII veteran:usaflag. Thanks. 

PS.I have to sleep on the side with no AC:hotsun


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

My thoughts and I'm no pro is to use a 1 ton for every 700' in a well insulated residence and 1 ton for each 500' otherwise.

If only the condensing unit needs to be replaced...I have done this before and worked for years, you can get a unit for less then $1000.00. $100-$200 to install, plus materials.

http://www.acwholesalers.com/Goodman-Air-Conditioner-Heat-Pumps-s/67.htm

For now you can think of window units.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

price you should be able to buy new system for 3000 to 4000.get free est from lunsford ac & heating.850 626 9027.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

FIRST... determine what the problem is before committing to spending any money. It could be something as simple as a capacitor, relay, contactor, or refrigerant. Or as extreme as a bad compressor. If I'm not mistaken, I believe the Tranes carried a 10 year warranty on the compressor, but it has been a few years since I retired from that industry, so don't quote me.

What part of town are you in and perhaps someone close can recommend a reliable tech to check it out for you.

Good luck.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

man give me a call i can get you fixed up. 2558383- drew


----------

